# first ever for my friend



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well me and my frien went out to his club lake lookinng fish largemouth bass and hybrid striper i was useing a nomal zarispok and he was useing a 3-4 inc longe fire tiger rappala well the stripers started to school up with the bass and start hiting to top of the water my friend cast in the school and hooks up to what we thought was a big bass but turned out to be two bass on one lure one on the front treble hook and one on the back it was wild each about 1lb bass . we ended up with a ton of bass and a few striper i wanted to know if this has ever happed to some one / hooking up with more than one fish on the smae lure at the same time


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Last year in Canada, my neighbor caught 2 largemouths on the same popper, rare, but it does happen


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah I have gotten 2 bass at the same time on a rattle trap . when they are schooled up they compete for the food .


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I actually did for the first time this past Sunday in a bass tournament. Neither were keepers though.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

top water smallmouths in the river are notorius for it when the bite is on.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I had it happen with a husky jerk on Erie.

2lb.-4lb. smallies  twas kind of hectic getting them off.


----------

